

Laid off for being “too junior” a Developer. The Catch 22 - slyall
https://medium.com/coding-culture/the-catch-22-of-being-too-junior-43af002958c?hn=1

======
crpatino
I know this sucks, and its relatively common, but it gets better.

One thing I could not wrap myself around is how this novice kid goes on to
_Advice_ companies what they have to do in order to hire junior developers.
This is completely upside down. In general, companies are well aware why they
hire/fire you (even if they are not very open about it).

The number one reason to fire a novice worker is cash flow. If you find
yourself short of money and want to keep the lights on for the most time
possible, you try to retain your top performers above all else. First they go
for the older guys with mid-to-low performance and little growth prospects. If
there is none, they cut the most junior first. Don't take it personally, stuff
happens.

Other reason is if the young person fails to climb the learning curve. They
probably wont tell you this directly, and 4 months is a bit short time to
judge in my opinion, but it can happen.

Other than that, the way out of the catch 22 is to work on your skills. They
can refuse to give you a job as a coder, but they cannot prevent you from
coding on your own time. Get whatever job you can land in order to pay the
bills, and make an honest effort to moonlight at least 10 hrs per week on your
own projects.

------
Arzh
The amount of senior developers is never fixed, people get promoted by moving
to a new job. I personally have never had any of the support that you say is
needed for a junior. I know that a lot of people have trouble thinking that
they are good enough and constantly ask for approval. That might have just
been annoying enough to not want to keep reassuring you that you are alright.
Your overhead might be too much for a small business to handle.

~~~
itsybitsycoder
Absolutely, it seems like the author hasn't put much thought into what the
junior developer would have to offer back to the company. Some mentorship and
guidance is needed, but if you're not capable of working somewhat
independently, your presence is not going to be a net benefit to the company.

